# Waiting For Charity Number...Fundraising Ideas Needed In Meantime



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I was just wondering if anyboy had any tips/ideas on fundraising. As we are currently waiting for our charity number but have been told that this could be a further ten/twelve weeks and everything I can find requires a number.

I have recently been advised by my doctor that I cannot work (which would be fine if I received any help or income allowance) so I just wanted a few tips/ideas on fundraising without a charity number to tide us over as I have been paying for most bits and bobs for the rescue out of my own pocket, and I'm just a bit concerned now that I won't be able to do that, that I won't be able to run the rescue successfully.

Thanks in advance for any ideas x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Could you ask other feline charities like the cats protection or any one in your area if they can help you with anything while you are waiting to get your number.
They might give you some food etc.
I do a bit of work with the local wildlife Hospital near where I live and have a few ideas but I am not so sure about the legal aspects of it if you don't have a number yet.
But we do curry evenings at a local restaurant. The owner of the restaurant does it at a cheaper price and they have a raffle that evening.
Open gardens.
Car boot sales.
I make jewellery and sell it too.
Also one lady buys a load of union jack stuff like t.towels and sells them on ebay. A lot of Chinese buy them!

Hope this helps


----------

